# Results Nsw 2007 Homebrewing Competition



## Ray_Mills (28/10/07)

Hi
We managed to get all the judging completed by this afternoon, I need to thank everyone who turned up to judge, stewart, general duties and cleanup, without you all it would have never gone so smoothly. Im buggered and off to bed its been a long weekend

Results
http://ibunion.org/

Cheers
Ray


----------



## wee stu (28/10/07)

Ray_Mills said:


> Hi
> We managed to get all the judging completed by this afternoon, I need to thank everyone who turned up to judge, stewart, general duties and cleanup, without you all it would have never gone so smoothly. Im buggered and off to bed its been a long weekend



Enjoy the sleep Ray, I'm sure you deserve it  . 

And congratulations to all involved. Takes an army to get through these shows.

Conratulations to all the placegetters, a few familiar names and no doubt some that will become familiar.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (28/10/07)

Ray_Mills said:


> Hi
> We managed to get all the judging completed by this afternoon, I need to thank everyone who turned up to judge, stewart, general duties and cleanup, without you all it would have never gone so smoothly. Im buggered and off to bed its been a long weekend
> 
> Results
> ...


Good work and congratulations to you and your team Ray. I'm glad it all went smoothly.

Great to see the results posted so incredibly speedily.

Congratulations and thanks to everyone who particpated: winners, entrants, judges, stewards and all the other helpers.

Thanks one and all for your time and effort,

Keith


----------



## big d (28/10/07)

Well done Ray and all that helped out.Enjoy your rest as im sure it will be well deserved.Yep a few reconisable names including Barry.Who must surely brew every day except when hes asleep.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## goatherder (28/10/07)

Contrats to Barry and Tony, taking out the gongs. Well done to all the other prizegetters too.


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/10/07)

I think we should get Barry to give classes. The man must be a brewing machine. Well done Tony and Doc and Weiz guy as well.


----------



## Tony (28/10/07)

Wow the Old ale went well. Im in a bit of shock.

A big thanks to Ray and the gang for running the comp.......... hats off mate. A big job!

Did you run the BOS round? 

Im feeling like i won lotto and keep looking to see if its really my name.

I cant wait to see some comments on the score sheets for the other beers i entered. I love feedback on beers to improve on the style.

Les...... after drinking your IIPA the other night i can see how the style is suposed to go........... mine was an IIIIPA. great beer as i said somewhere else . the beer burps were edible.

Congrats to all place getters and for that matter....... all enterants. Your score sheets...... good or bad will help improve your brewing. Thats why i enter comps and like to pour the said beer and read the sheets while i sip and sniff. its learning in its best form.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (28/10/07)

Congrats to all the winners and the competitors who sent their beer in to the NSW comp rather than drinking it.

Big cheers to the organisers and the AHB guys and the Newie guys.

Good to see a few new names in there, too.

Tony, I'm always happy to be beaten by a better beer. You know you have to give me a bottle now, don't you?

A couple of surprises in there for me...especially the fruit beer.

Thanks again to all who contributed and participated.

Beerz
Les


----------



## Stuster (29/10/07)

Thanks to Ray and all the others who did the work to get this show on the road. :beerbang: 

Congratulations to all the winners. Lots of familiar names there, with lots of AHBers (and ISBers) doing well.


----------



## goatherder (29/10/07)

I noticed that there were only 2 entries in the low alcohol class, so no awards. Seems fair enough to me.

What does this mean for AABC qualification for these beers - are they in or out?


----------



## Tony (29/10/07)

recipe is up if anyone wants a look

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=425

Well done with the schwarz and porter Scott. What was the low alc beer mate? Ord bitter?

cheers


----------



## goatherder (29/10/07)

Tony said:


> recipe is up if anyone wants a look
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=425
> 
> ...




Cheers Tony. Yep, ordinary bitter.


----------



## oldbugman (29/10/07)

Congratulations everyone. 

I was down there for the saturday and it was a great day. Ray, love the chilli condiments, will have to buy a bottle or two off you when the ISB IBU joint venture happens.


----------



## Beejay (29/10/07)

Well done Tony, Barry, and indeed all of the others who walked away with prestige of being place getters. Great stuff. Thanks also to all of the judges, stewards, etc who made this happen so successfully.

Cheers,

Beejay


----------



## Tony (29/10/07)

thought it might have been  

couldnt see you making a fosters light ice clone

cheers


----------



## crozdog (29/10/07)

Thanks to Ray & the IBUers for arranging a top event & the stewards for helping out. I went down and judged on both days so if anyone wants my scrawl decyphered let me know. h34r: 

Well done Tony for the Old Ale, it was superb! :icon_chickcheers: 

Congratulations to all the winners and place getters - there is some great beer being made in NSW - with lots of AHBers up there. 

Top work from the other ISBers - Luke, Stuart, Mike, Craig. :beer: 

Beers

Philip


----------



## mikem108 (29/10/07)

Was a top day on saturday, thanks to our gracious IBU hosts and the comic relief provided by the "jug drainers" who helped keep the drains free of beer by finishing of the samples after each judging.

Congrats to the palce getters and even those that didn't get a place, there were many good beers and others that just need some tweaking.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> Was a top day on saturday, thanks to our gracious IBU hosts and the comic relief provided by the "jug drainers" who helped keep the drains free of beer by finishing off the samples after each judging.



Comic relief indeed ! That was serious scientific research by a small team of dedicated beer brewing technicians, plus the big bloke who lived next door. Clearly, we were like the people's judges, those who were prepared to sample each and every entry to ensure that each bottle brewed got its justified appraisals and accolades before the contents reached its fitting conclusion, down the gullets of beer loving men.

Besides, the drain' s for rain, not well crafted beers.

Mind you, some of the soil around the scout hall won't be able to give life to any form of vegetation for some years to come !!!

Wait until some of the photos hit the sites !!!


----------



## Plastic Man (29/10/07)

Well done to Ray, the IBUers and all who helped. Your time and effort is very much appreciated !!!. Homebrewing is a great hobby and the competitions add another dimension to it. Well done to all who placed, & entered.

Its the first time I've ever placed so forgive the blatant showing off..

FIRST PLACE STOUT - YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!    

Sorry. Won't happen again.


----------



## PostModern (29/10/07)

Well done Tony on best of show. That Old Ale was truly excellent. Tell us, how long was it aged? 

Congratulations to all place getters.

I was lucky enough to judge on three flights and tasted the best of most of the other categories and I must say, the standard of brewing in NSW is superb. On with the Nationals!!


----------



## floppinab (29/10/07)

PostModern said:


> I was lucky enough to judge on three flights and tasted the best of most of the other categories and I must say, the standard of brewing in NSW is superb. On with the Nationals!!



My sentiments exactly PoMo. I did two flights (although the PA category could've counted as 2 flights!!!!). 2nd and 3rd PA's your's Mike, hope there's no accusations of bias there!!!

After some prepping from Trev. I was expecting a "reasonable" number of dud beers (i.e. like the ones I make <_< ) but I reckon out of the 40 odd beers I tasted over the weekend only 3 or 4 were in that category (although others had some slightly higher numbers there I think I got lucky with the flights I had), with most being very good beers with others some real standouts.

Well done everyone.


----------



## KillerRx4 (29/10/07)

I made an attempt to attend yesterday. Never actually found the scout hall in Hopetoun St.. Am I blind or was I in the wrong place? The street was blocked at the end by some construction work?

Ended up in Port kembla for a spot of fishing instead. Not much luck there either though  


So will results & placings for those who didnt make 1,2 or 3rd be made available?


----------



## PostModern (29/10/07)

KillerRx4 said:


> I made an attempt to attend yesterday. Never actually found the scout hall in Hopetoun St.. Am I blind or was I in the wrong place? The street was blocked at the end by some construction work?
> 
> Ended up in Port kembla for a spot of fishing instead. Not much luck there either though
> So will results & placings for those who didnt make 1,2 or 3rd be made available?



Finding the venue was half the fun. It is behind the houses on the South side of Hopetoun St, there are two access ways to the hall: driveway-like easements.

I don't think full results will be published (Ray??) but all entrants will have their score sheets mailed back to them.


----------



## mikem108 (29/10/07)

floppinab said:


> My sentiments exactly PoMo. I did two flights (although the PA category could've counted as 2 flights!!!!). 2nd and 3rd PA's your's Mike, hope there's no accusations of bias there!!!
> 
> After some prepping from Trev. I was expecting a "reasonable" number of dud beers (i.e. like the ones I make <_< ) but I reckon out of the 40 odd beers I tasted over the weekend only 3 or 4 were in that category (although others had some slightly higher numbers there I think I got lucky with the flights I had), with most being very good beers with others some real standouts.
> 
> Well done everyone.




I think with 3 judges per table nothing that is not to style or poorly made will get past, and anyway you don't really know who's beer you are tasting and the good ones just stand out . One of mine was an AIPA, I'm curious as to which one that was.


----------



## Paul H (29/10/07)

Looking at the number of entries (150), I would have thought there would have been more support within the NSW brewing community.


----------



## Tony (29/10/07)

PostModern said:


> Well done Tony on best of show. That Old Ale was truly excellent. Tell us, how long was it aged?



My records show it was brewed on 23/4/06 subtract 2 months of no-chilling and firmenting and thats about 16 months.

Might enter it again next year as well to get feedback on its aging. wheather it gets better or worse. Id like to know for future batches and how long to forget them for.

Or is it poor form to re-enter a winning beer?

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> I think with 3 judges per table nothing that is not to style or poorly made will get past, and anyway you don't really know who's beer you are tasting and the good ones just stand out . One of mine was an AIPA, I'm curious as to which one that was.



The most important point I got from the weekend was that the judging was about the best brew - THAT FITTED THE STYLE PREREQUISITES !

There were a number of times where judges agreed that a beer was very good, but simply did not match the requirements set out in the BJCP guideleines. Therefore it had to be marked down not because it wasn't good, just not to style. Capretta knows this point oh so well !!!

That is a brilliant concept. It differentiates between making a bloody good tasting beer and making a beer to the style and be talented enough (or dumb lucky .. no, let's leave it as talent) to have it suit the style requirements. Sure, most of us can make a drinkable product but frankly, most of us won't look at showing at a State then hopefully National level. But to have people attempt to brew to a specific style and to meet those BJCP requirements is a different matter.

So to you mugs out there, as a layman brewer, I tasted many a brew that I thought, I've made better than that. I tasted a few which I would have chucked out as it didn't suit my tastes, yet I recognised how they matched the style requirements and scored highly as such. That was the highlights of my weekend from a learning slant.

Tasting close to 60 or 70 beers was a poor second !!! (and emphasis taste, rather than drink. I had to drive the boys home !!) 

That said, no poor beer won any categatory. The winners and place getters were beers that fitted the category - and were bloody good. Well done to all entrants - you can't have a competition without entrants. Well done the judges - it's not easy fronting up at 9.00am on a Sunday morning after a 12 hours drinking session, five hours hours sleep and then be asked to judge dubbels, truppels, strong beer etc and do it well. The boys did it ! It makes you proud to be Australian !!


----------



## newguy (29/10/07)

Tony said:


> Or is it poor form to re-enter a winning beer?



Not at all. I know of one brewer who has entered the same Strong Scotch Ale for the last 4 years in local competitions and always gets a medal with it. It may be annoying for those entering the same category, but it's not against the rules.

.....Not around here anyway.


----------



## Stuster (29/10/07)

newguy said:


> Not at all. I know of one brewer who has entered the same Strong Scotch Ale for the last 4 years in local competitions and always gets a medal with it. It may be annoying for those entering the same category, but it's not against the rules.
> 
> .....Not around here anyway.



I agree. I can see no reason you can't enter your beer again, Tony. As you say, it'd be fascinating to see how it changes with time. I'd guess the judges would probably appreciate you entering this beer next year too.  :chug:


----------



## crozdog (29/10/07)

Stuster said:


> I agree. I can see no reason you can't enter your beer again, Tony. As you say, it'd be fascinating to see how it changes with time. I'd guess the judges would probably appreciate you entering this beer next year too.  :chug:



I'm sure POMO & Tony would agree with me that it would be most welcome. Hell I'll volunteer for the Old Ale category now if you do!!

Crozdog


----------



## PostModern (29/10/07)

crozdog said:


> I'm sure POMO & Tony would agree with me that it would be most welcome. Hell I'll volunteer for the Old Ale category now if you do!!



I've already got my hand up and I'm jumping up and down "Me! Me! Me!".


----------



## Tony (29/10/07)

consider 3 bottles put away

2008, 2009 and 2010.

Should be an intersesting experiment.

Cheers


----------



## oldbugman (29/10/07)

should make it 6..
for the nationals too


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/10/07)

bigfridge said:


> Good question Paul.
> 
> There would have been many more judges and stewards available except that they were involved in the new Bitter & Twisted competition.
> 
> ...



David, I can't see how/why you would think that 14 categories with 84 different styles is restrictive :blink: ?

Andrew


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/10/07)

bigfridge said:


> Many of the NSW brewers have become dismayed with the National bodies approach to running competitions. The main problems that we see are:
> 
> - restrictive styles (ie there are many beers that are just not included)



Won't buy into your other arguments as too new to this game to comment. However, just when I'm like the little boy in the lolly shop seeing all these things I haven't seen before, you make this comment. 

I'm game and learning all the time. What styles /beers aren't allowed ?


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/10/07)

bigfridge said:


> Many of the NSW brewers have become dismayed with the National bodies approach to running competitions. The main problems that we see are:



So they desert their state comp? Little like cutting the nose to spite the face woudn't ya think? :blink: 

Edit: Victoria does not appear to show the same dismay. 300 Entries from 75 brewers. Food for thought.

Warren -


----------



## Tseay (29/10/07)

I would think that the last thing we need is another AHB slagging contest.

Organising and running a brew comp is a mongrel of a job and we should be celebrating the achievement. 
The craft would better served by a separate positive thread on how to grow comp involvement regardless of the state or methodology.

Well done judges and entrants !


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/10/07)

The other important point to note is that the National body is made up of representatives from ALL of the states, and they together as a group decide how the AABC is organised. So all States get to input. Things are definately looking up for the AABA run National competition and more improvements will be made each year.
Congrats to all the winners and placegetters in the NSW comp and hoping you do well in the Nationals.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Trent (29/10/07)

Congrats to all the winners, and a big thumbs up to all the the organisers and volunteers for putting in the hard yards. Many of the usual suspects in there, I hope that you all do very well in the AABC. Congrats also to the HAG guys for doing so well, and of course Barry - don't you ever get sick of winning?!? :lol: 
As far as the not restrictive thing goes, I know that American Wheats were not included in this years styles, and obviously 11 on top of that. I am quite happy to keep putting beers into the state comps, but I was asked by my representative for my input on how I felt the state and AABC comps should be run, however none of my suggestions (ie exactly how the NSW comp was run last year) were accepted by the committee as a whole. Not that it really matters at the end of the day, as it is still a comp, and a very well supported an respected one, as it should be, but is it REALLY that hard to hold a BOS round? IIRC, it took about 20 mins at the end of last years NSW comp, and it prevented me from taking out Grand Champion Beer - a decision that I was quite happy to accept, given that all the winners were judged against each other. I feel that the highest scoring beer isnt always the best at any given comp, and the BOS round usually proves that. How many of our reps actually voted ot remove BOS round from the comps, or was it just done, and not discussed with the representatives?
Again, big ups to the hard workers that helped make the show a success (especially Ray Mills, who obviously put in ALOT of work - and has to do it all over again in a few weeks), and to all the winners. It's very hard to win these days, you should be very happy with yourselves.
All the best
Trent


----------



## mikem108 (29/10/07)

So a few styles are missing from the Aussie comps, 

you need to plan ahead and choose a style that is in the guidelines if you want to enter a comp, get feedback on you beer and be judged alongside other beers, just don't expect there to be too many beer in the speciality category to compete with your Smoked Pumpkin Buckwheat Vanilla Beer!


----------



## bigfridge (29/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> So a few styles are missing from the Aussie comps, View attachment 15686
> you need to plan ahead and choose a style that is in the guidelines if you want to enter a comp, get feedback on you beer and be judged alongside other beers, just don't expect there to be too many beer in the speciality category to compete with your Smoked Pumpkin Buckwheat Vanilla Beer!



Hasn't all this been covered before


----------



## Paul H (29/10/07)

bigfridge said:


> Simple maths shows that the BJCP recognises 96 styles in 23 categories then there must be some styles that are restricted from competing in the AABC.
> 
> David



Whilst it is ideal to have all styles in categories in a comp, I would suggest you need to have the entries to support it. Where is the satisfaction of winning a class that has bugger all entries, goes against the idea of a competition really doesn't it?
On the subject of BOS if you go to the trouble of gathering a panel of judges for each class to remove the bias factor, I don't see why you don't do the same to determine a Champion Beer which in my mind would seem the greater prize?


----------



## Trent (29/10/07)

Edit - Deleted my post as to not clog this thread announcing winners, etc... with any more of my crap. 
Apologies for OT posting.
Trent


----------



## beers (29/10/07)

Cheers to Ray, the IBU's, & all that gave up their time in the organising & running of the comp :beer: 
& congrats to the placers.
:icon_cheers: 

Dan.


----------



## /// (29/10/07)

Congrats to Les Hart for winning a place with a Ninny Lager. Who would have thought a Bitter Man would go to the dark side... and win! 

Scotty


----------



## Double A (30/10/07)

Cheers to Ray, the IBUs and all those involved in organising and judging the comp. Congrats to all the entrants and esp to Tony and Barry. Best of luck to all the placegetters in the nationals.

My first comp entered so am pretty stoked to get a few places. Look fwd to the feedback.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## capretta (30/10/07)

a great time had by all!  

BOS in a seperate judging would be a difficult proposition i believe because there is no way a single 750ml bottle would be appropriate. you would need to enter 2 bottles of no less than 500mls to have enough for the judging then to be dug out at the end for the BOS. Considering the logistical problems do you really think its necessary? sure the current beer beer of show may not reflect the best beer but maybe it does?
Anyway im stoked i picked up my first place in a big comp ( 3rd in stout ) any day i come just after barry is a good day! being steward for the belgian category was a big highlight and i will be sure to assume pole position for the nationals.

and thanks to fat godzilla for reminding me of my grevious error. <_< To anyone that didnt know, i was sitting at home on sat night reflecting on my entries and realised that i entered my 1.5 year old dopplebock into the australian pale ale category!! Oh the humanity! Needless to say i stormed in with a second last.. I wont make that mistake again!


----------



## chovain (30/10/07)

As a first time entrant, I'd also like to thank everyone involved, and congratulate all the successful brewers. I managed to score myself a place, and am still chuffed. Looking forward to getting the judge sheets back, so I can do better next year!


----------



## DJR (30/10/07)

Congrats to everyone

A few ISB'ers names in there, Mike and Stu mainly


----------



## Tony (30/10/07)

capretta said:


> and thanks to fat godzilla for reminding me of my grevious error. <_< To anyone that didnt know, i was sitting at home on sat night reflecting on my entries and realised that i entered my 1.5 year old dopplebock into the australian pale ale category!! Oh the humanity! Needless to say i stormed in with a second last.. I wont make that mistake again!



So what was the beer thay came last like........ must have been a fair wack from style


----------



## Stuster (30/10/07)

capretta said:


> and thanks to fat godzilla for reminding me of my grevious error. To anyone that didnt know, i was sitting at home on sat night reflecting on my entries and realised that i entered my 1.5 year old dopplebock into the australian pale ale category!! Oh the humanity! Needless to say i stormed in with a second last.. I wont make that mistake again!



That explains a lot. :lol: 

I judged that category. Good beer, just nothing like an Aussie pale. Not surprising considering it was a doppelbock. Shame you didn't enter it in the right category.  

Tony, I'm not sure exactly (there were 21 beers in that big category!), but there were a few beers with some faults like phenolics, DMS. Certainly nothing wrong with entering them, but they might be the ones that scored lower than the doppelbock pale ale. :lol:


----------



## capretta (30/10/07)

here is a clip of the coverage from the local tv station, the details are a little sparse and we had 150 entries but i was ill prepared for the role of media liasion!

http://www.mediafire.com/?a1rccx11wev


----------



## Stuster (30/10/07)

Ah, fame at last. :lol:


----------



## KillerRx4 (30/10/07)

PostModern said:


> Finding the venue was half the fun. It is behind the houses on the South side of Hopetoun St, there are two access ways to the hall: driveway-like easements.
> 
> I don't think full results will be published (Ray??) but all entrants will have their score sheets mailed back to them.



Ha might have been more fun to actually find it.

Are the full results not going to be published because they arent compiled or some other reason? If there is such a list is it possible to email it?


----------



## chovain (30/10/07)

KillerRx4 said:


> Ha might have been more fun to actually find it.
> 
> Are the full results not going to be published because they arent compiled or some other reason? If there is such a list is it possible to email it?



I must admit, I'd love to have a preview of my scores before the score sheets come out.


----------



## Stuster (30/10/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> I must admit, I'd love to have a preview of my scores before the score sheets come out.



+1. Any chance, PoMo? Ray?


----------



## Oblomov (30/10/07)

I'm slowly recovering from the shock of actually seeing my name on the results sheet. Albeit a shared 3rd place, can I now call myself an "award winning brewer"? :icon_cheers: 

Thanks for organising and drinking my other entry as well.

So, can I now just send in another bottle to the nationals?


----------



## Tony (30/10/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> I must admit, I'd love to have a preview of my scores before the score sheets come out.



make me 3 

cheers


----------



## PostModern (30/10/07)

Ray's the man with the score sheets. I'll PM his attention to this thread.


----------



## capretta (30/10/07)

maybe just a list of the scores so that when people get their sheets they can see where they came without alienating anyone who perhaps does not want their exact position known? 

but then again it is a public competition.. B) im easy


----------



## Tony (30/10/07)

I had a beer come dead last by score at the AABC a couple of years ago.

I didnt feel alienated..... a bit embaresed perhaps but i learned a lot about making smoked beers  

I was still proud to have competed and learnt not to send scary beers with home Ironbark smoked malt in them to scare the pants off national judges with flavours like ham, bacon and wiskey.

hehehehe

It did taste like a bush fire in your mouth  I liked it anyway.

cheers

Edit: corection on that.... just looked. It was a Scottish 80-/ that i put some of the said smoked malt in. they hated the character it gave the beer. I scored 40 / 150. They really hated it. The comments on the state comp sheets were positive saying it was a good beer but once they got to the national comp....... the little faults really count and you get stung for em. Hell it is the highest level of competition a homebrewer can enter isnt it?

cheers again


----------



## chovain (30/10/07)

capretta said:


> maybe just a list of the scores so that when people get their sheets they can see where they came without alienating anyone who perhaps does not want their exact position known?
> 
> but then again it is a public competition.. B) im easy


Bah - I already know most of my beers are loaded with DMS. I don't mind being alienated!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/10/07)

*BOS in a seperate judging would be a difficult proposition i believe because there is no way a single 750ml bottle would be appropriate. you would need to enter 2 bottles of no less than 500mls to have enough for the judging then to be dug out at the end for the BOS. Considering the logistical problems do you really think its necessary? sure the current beer beer of show may not reflect the best beer but maybe it does?*[/supcolor] 

As one of the jug emptiers, I think it should be compulsory for everyone to enter two 750ml bottles for possible BOS tasting. Apart from the fact we would need three extra fridges, poor Ray would spend twice as long labelling and storing, but think of the upside - about 140 extra bottles of beer left over ! Some of us wouldn't have to brew for weeks !!! Bring it on.

PS Capretta -trying your chilli beer tonight. If I die overnight, it was good meeting you !!!


----------



## floppinab (30/10/07)

capretta said:


> here is a clip of the coverage from the local tv station, the details are a little sparse and we had 150 entries but i was ill prepared for the role of media liasion!



Hmmmm, Better show the wife that, she still thinks all we did was throw down megaswill lager all weekend.


----------



## Trent (30/10/07)

Barry said:


> I don't want anyone to know about the 42/150 I got for my ordinary bitter.



WooHoo
I beat Barry! 
All the best
Trent


----------



## goatherder (30/10/07)

I'm pretty keen to see it published, similar to ANAWBS. I don't have a problem if someone sees me come dead last in a class - again, for me, similar to ANAWBS. I like to see where my other beers finished in the pack.

If Barry's OB got 42/150, I'm in with a show. I reckon I'm the only other entrant!


----------



## Ray_Mills (30/10/07)

Hi crew
Well I just don't have the time at the moment to list all results as I have and will be busy here at home working at nite as well on my new business.
I feel there are some brewers out there that really don't want the world to know they came at the bottom of the ladder in their entry and I shall keep it that way as I don't want them emailing me or calling me, let alone coming down the driveway with a baseball bat.
Soon I will publish the scores as to bottle numbers only.
If you want to know how you went with your mates you can contact them and chat about it when you get your score sheets.
If I give out the full results to brewers out there it will just open up a huge can of worms which me and our club really don't want. 
Its OK for some of you to have a dig at a mate, but think about the mate that just wants his feed back sheet and keep it to himself.
Sorry, at the end of the day you have the results, and that's it.
Ray


----------



## Stuster (30/10/07)

Fair enough, Ray. No worries if that's the way you'd rather run it. 

And a big thanks for all the work you've put into the comp(s) this year. All ran smoothly on the days and there was a great atmosphere as well. :super: :chug:


----------



## Tony (1/11/07)

I know this is showing off but this may never happen for me again so im going to enjoy it and give you lot a look.

just finished a bottle....... had to make sure it was right to send the the AABC

thought i would try out my new fullers ESB pint glass.

Loved the fact it said "champion ale" on the glass.

no more bragging i promise 

cheers


----------



## capretta (1/11/07)

yeah yeah!!


----------



## Tony (1/11/07)




----------



## crozdog (6/11/07)

Guys,

sorry about the delay, but some photos from Saturday are in the gallery here

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (6/11/07)

Surely there should be some sort of warning for that gallery, croz? :angry: 

MA - this gallery contains pictures which may be offensive or disturbing to some viewers.


----------



## mikem108 (6/11/07)

:lol: Like your expression in photo 6 "sat ipa", says it all....infected perhaps?


----------



## crozdog (6/11/07)

mikem108 said:


> :lol: Like your expression in photo 6 "sat ipa", says it all....infected perhaps?



judging by how I'm looking at the beer in photo 8 It could be 1 of those infected drops B) - then again it could just be due to it being the 1st beer of the day :lol:


----------



## Stuster (6/11/07)

mikem108 said:


> :lol: Like your expression in photo 6 "sat ipa", says it all....infected perhaps?



Looks like it's not exactly my dream beer anyway. Croz doesn't look too impressed with his beer either.


----------



## bigfridge (6/11/07)

Was Kenny Rogers or Santa judging  

Coulda sworn I saw them in some of the pics .......


----------



## oldbugman (6/11/07)

and you wouldnt want kids looking at "sat ipa1"

craigs shorts are about to disappear


----------



## MHB (6/11/07)

Just a reminder to Hunter Brewers

If you qualified for the nationals, get your entries in to the shop before close of trade Saturday; for dispatch on Monday morning.

The shop will cover freight as usual.

Congratulations to all, good to see the Hunter doing so well again.

MHB


----------



## Ross (6/11/07)

crozdog said:


> Guys,
> 
> sorry about the delay, but some photos from Saturday are in the gallery here
> 
> ...



Great pics - Some names attached would be appreciated from us out of towners :icon_cheers: 

Cheers ross


----------



## floppinab (6/11/07)

Ross said:


> Great pics - Some names attached would be appreciated from us out of towners :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers ross




Nooo noooo I prefer that my cover is maintained!!!! :unsure: I may have to shoot you if you find out who I really am :lol:


----------



## oldbugman (6/11/07)

Ross said:


> Great pics - Some names attached would be appreciated from us out of towners :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers ross



Photos by the mysterious OldBugman


----------



## Tony (6/11/07)

mikem108 said:


> :lol: Like your expression in photo 6 "sat ipa", says it all....infected perhaps?



Thats probably mine :lol: 

660g of hops in 30 liters will do that to your face...... ecpecially if its the first of the morning

:chug: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## crozdog (6/11/07)

Ross said:


> Great pics - Some names attached would be appreciated from us out of towners :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers ross


Stuster & I have added names in the comments


----------



## oldbugman (6/11/07)

Damn.. phil.. you should have pointed some of them guys out to me (nickname wise) I would have liked to say him to PoMo and les.


----------



## KillerRx4 (8/11/07)

So when can we expect to get score sheets back?


----------



## Insight (17/11/07)

Has anyone received their scoresheets back yet? Are mine lost in the mail?


----------



## Doc (17/11/07)

Insight said:


> Has anyone received their scoresheets back yet? Are mine lost in the mail?



Haven't received anything my end.

Doc


----------



## Tony (17/11/07)

nothing here either.

They will come B) 

cheers


----------



## capretta (17/11/07)

dont forget the ibus are organising the nationals as well, and ray is in a busy patch at work.. they will come, oh yes, they_ will_ come


----------



## chovain (20/11/07)

There is an unconfirmed rumour that they may get posted out this week - would be nice, but it wouldn't surprise me if the AABC got in the way of that. 

I haven't even got my ANAWBS sheets yet (for perfectly valid reasons, I understand), so I'm not holding my breath. It's sometimes easy to forget that the organisers gave plenty of other things on in their lives.


----------



## Ray_Mills (17/12/07)

Hi Guys
Due to a huge work load at the moment and running a little late, I managed to post all score sheets and certificates out today.
So all you winners you can now ask for a nice picture frame or two for Xmas.
Cheers
Ray
Now to finish the Nationals and keep the nasty e-mails off my back. It was fun once but those days have gone, its funny how the nasty brewers who send the nasty emails just sit behind thier nasty computers.


----------



## Tony (17/12/07)

thanks Ray :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## Barry (18/12/07)

Good Day
Just got my score sheets and certificates The certificates look great.
Thanks a lot Ray


----------



## mikem108 (19/12/07)

:beerbang: Thanks for the certificates, funny how a beer can go from being canned in one contest to "Silver" status in another.


----------



## oldbugman (19/12/07)

Got my one yesterday.

One of the judges writing gets a little wobbly by the end. must have been the 8.5%


----------



## Ross (19/12/07)

mikem108 said:


> :beerbang: Thanks for the certificates, funny how a beer can go from being canned in one contest to "Silver" status in another.



Was the canned one for style faults or a possible fermentation problem? Bottles can certainly vary in a batch...

cheers Ross


----------



## crozdog (19/12/07)

OldBugman said:


> Got my one yesterday.
> 
> One of the judges writing gets a little wobbly by the end. must have been the 8.5%



That'd be pomo's wouldn't it? B)


----------



## PostModern (19/12/07)

crozdog said:


> That'd be pomo's wouldn't it? B)



Whaddayasayin exactly there Phil?

My writing's always wobbly.


----------



## mikem108 (19/12/07)

Ross said:


> Was the canned one for style faults or a possible fermentation problem? Bottles can certainly vary in a batch...
> 
> cheers Ross




A bit of both Ross, but I did fill the bottles from the keg, so handling could have been an issue as fermentation/sanitation was mentioned by one person.


----------



## goatherder (19/12/07)

Got mine today. Many thanks Ray, judges and helpers. The feedback quality was excellent and the certificates look great.

Cheers.


----------



## crozdog (19/12/07)

PostModern said:


> Whaddayasayin exactly there Phil?
> 
> My writing's always wobbly.


not saying nuffin..... except it couldn't possibly be my scrawl (shoulda been a Dr my Mrs says)  :lol:


----------



## Tony (19/12/07)

I got my results and certificates today too. Will be putting mine in a frame and hanging them behind the bar !

Thanks to the IBU's :beerbang: 

Some of my score sheets look like they were written by a doctor with parkensons but some good comments on there and consistant. And as i would have judged them so im very happy with the judging standard.

cheers


----------



## oldbugman (19/12/07)

Tony, I have a feeling it's the same judge


----------



## Tony (19/12/07)

tony steep.... i think.

Man your handwriting would qualify you to write perscriptions. 

after a bit of study i have worked out the text and am very happy with the comments.... good and bad ones...... that are all true!

Better than the "Not bad", "nice beer", "spicy" and "not too bad" comments on another. Every other (8 out of 9) sheet had great descriptive comments, some helpful hints and i was very happy.

Hats off and beer in the air.

cheers 


PS....... i have my entry munbers (100, 101 and 102) (not s scardy cat ) but have no final results table to compare how my non place getting beers went against the rest?

I didnt recieve anything with the result sheets? Did anyone else?

cheers


----------



## Stuster (19/12/07)

Tony said:


> PS....... i have my entry munbers (100, 101 and 102) (not s scardy cat  ) but have no final results table to compare how my non place getting beers went against the rest?
> I didnt recieve anything with the result sheets? Did anyone else?



No. It would be good to get a full score list with entry numbers instead of names, published online now I guess.


----------



## dr K (19/12/07)

A BJCP judge would normally put hers/his number on the beast, so you track that scrawler down from there, unless, of course, even their BJCP number was a mass of copulating worms....

K


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/12/07)

dr K said:


> A BJCP judge would normally put hers/his number on the beast, so you track that scrawler down from there, unless, of course, even their BJCP number was a mass of copulating worms....
> 
> K




I was there and a mass of copulating worms would have judged the event an outlandish success !!



> Some of my score sheets look like they were written by a doctor with parkinsons



there was matter of the judges having to go to the toilet so we let the under 11 physical culture class score the last of the Belgium strongs ................................ oh I'm sorry, I forgot what happened with the Belgium strongs, stayed with rhew Belgium strongs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ray_Mills (20/12/07)

Hi
I hope all of you have got your certificates and sheets in the mail. if i have misspelled any names or got some things wrong on the certificates let me know so i can correct them
Sorry it was a little late, but at the end of the day, most things went well and i was happy with the judging and many thanks to all those that put their hand up and made it all work
Thanks
Ray


----------

